# Great Sailing Movies



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess we all like sailing boats so if you see some great sailing movie on the net why not share with the rest of us? I like them and I guess we all like them

Just put this one in 720 (HI) and enjoy

YouTube - Best images of heavy weather and yachting from Air Vide et Eau Productions

and please, post some of your favorites too!


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)

This one is a video of the french sailor, Bernard Moitessier.
The vid is all in french ( couldn't find it in english ).

Hope you guys understand it, it's very good...

YouTube - Bernard Moitessier - La Longue Route


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice posts! I also really enjoy the genre of sailing videos where there is a small crew of non-professionals that are crossing and keeping a daily video log of everything they go through. It's nice to see what others REALLY go through while living our dream.


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)

> I also really enjoy the genre of sailing videos where there is a small crew of non-professionals that are crossing and keeping a daily video log of everything they go through.


If you like those video, you would probably like this one.
To bad it's just a preview...But you can buy here Amazon.com: Jean-du-Sud Around the World: Jean-du-Sud, Yves Gelinas: Video

And here is the preview on youtube:

YouTube - Jean-du-Sud Around the World Trailer (English)


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

PeterSailer said:


> If you like those video, you would probably like this one.


Excellent, and thanks! My favorites are the ones like these that are more about the gritty not-always-so-fun times. I know about those from local sailing.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks Peter. Great movie Moitessier is one of the sail legends of all times, one of my favorites with Tabarly:

Dailymotion - Tabarly : le film - une vidéo Film & TV

Let's get some contrast here. Look at this one about the new generation of one design oceanic racing multihulls, the M70 series that will start racing soon skippered by some of the best sailors on the planet:

YouTube - Multi OneDesign 70: Teaser


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)

must be pretty exiting to be sailing on one of those flying machines, the trimaran...


----------



## RocketScience (Sep 8, 2008)

tomperanteau said:


> ...I also really enjoy the genre of sailing videos where there is a small crew of non-professionals...


As in the (now defunct) BT Global Challenge. This short vid has been beat to death, but it's still one of my favorites.

BT Global Challenge


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

RocketScience said:


> As in the (now defunct) BT Global Challenge. This short vid has been beat to death, but it's still one of my favorites.
> 
> BT Global Challenge


Yes, that's a great movie and that's a shame the low quality of the movie (240p).

For the guys that like big voyages in small boats, look at this guy: A circumnavigation with a 19ft lake boat

It is a pity the low resolution of the movie:

YouTube - Hungarian sailing around the world in a tiny yacht at Yacht Haven Marina


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

A friend of mine loaned me the Jean-de-sud movie on DVD and I really enjoyed it, great story.

While not really a movie the video below always gets my heart pumping. Its description is "Defi Petit Navire - french racing in the Douarnenez Bay" and is probably the most exhilarating sailing videos I have ever seen. Check it out.

YouTube - Everybody


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

maccauley123 said:


> A friend of mine loaned me the Jean-de-sud movie on DVD and I really enjoyed it, great story.
> 
> While not really a movie the video below always gets my heart pumping. Its description is "Defi Petit Navire - french racing in the Douarnenez Bay" and is probably the most exhilarating sailing videos I have ever seen. Check it out.
> 
> YouTube - Everybody


I agree .That is one of my favorite movies, it has some really unbelivable images and if you love fast sailing the "Defi Nautic" in Douarnenez is just one of those places where you have to be at least once. Wonderful ambiance and thousands and thousands of lovers of fast sail having fun together. And there are a lot more seeing the show than actually sailing

Here you have another two Douarnenez videos, the first one on high resolution (you have to set it) and the other, unfortunately in low R, showing Open60's at speed.

YouTube - Defi Nautic de Douarnenez

YouTube - Grand Prix Petit Navire 2009 - IMOCA


----------



## PeterSailer (Mar 20, 2010)

Great vids every one, keep them coming 

Here is one video of a guy single handing and using a kit cam to film himself, 
I would love to see my boat from those angle. 

YouTube - Singlehanded sailing kitecam compilation


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I've seen some of the kite cam videos. I really enjoy those. You guys probably also know Vega1860. He has some great videos of him and his wife crossing the Pacific.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That guy is a Pro!

It is just incredible how he manage to have it on the target and how the well do he uses the zoom?

This guy explains how it is done but is clearly an amateur is camera is shaking all the time.

YouTube - Sailing kitecam setup.

Crazy stuff!


----------



## maccauley123 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Douarnenez*

PCP, the Douarnenez definitely looks like a place I would enjoy. Incredible, thanks for posting those. I would so love to get a ride on one of those racing boats!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Another kind of sailing. Fastest sailing

Take out the sound and look at the images:

YouTube - DN Europeans 2011


----------



## FoolishMuse (Oct 12, 2006)

OMG. I know how I'll be spending this evening. the Moitessier video is incredible. I've already grabbed a couple of screen shots to add to the book.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

come on Guys, you can do better than that . Please share with us your favorite sailing movies:

This one comes from Australia:

YouTube - Promo


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

This one is a celebration of a great race, the Round the Island race. The Island is the Isle of Wight and the race is celebrating its 80th anniversary :

YouTube - 'Round the Island in 80 years' celebration video


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't now if these are great but they are funny or impressive:

Racing sailors having trouble :

YouTube - TR2009

YouTube - Choque Soto 40

YouTube - choque 2 soto 40

YouTube - Big Crash between ENTZ and Mascalzone at the Louis Vuitton Trophy in Dubai

YouTube - Big Breeze, Small Errors, Big Crash - Melges Worlds 2010

YouTube - Audi A1 T-Bone Crash Bribon at the Audi MedCup


----------



## crazystrause (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is by far one of my favorite:

HOLD FAST

Enjoy!


----------



## danaforce (May 18, 2010)

I love the story of the Anarchists sailing Pestilence, movie is great!

The Dove, available for instant stream on Netflix! was entertaining, not amazing, but I enjoyed it quite a bit still. It's an older (70's) 'biography' of a 16 year old who circumnavigates the globe, solo, singlehanded in a Ranger 23.


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Great thread, I have some watching to do.

Several years ago a sailor by the name of Jeff Naffe sailed a Contessa 26 from England to Australia via the USA. He has 4-5 short videos about his trip. Below is one of them.

YouTube - Singlehanded from San Francisco to Hawaii

John


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

crazystrause said:


> Here is by far one of my favorite:
> 
> HOLD FAST
> 
> Enjoy!


I've seen this before and I really liked it. Makes me wish I would have started on my adventures when I was much younger.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

an entertaining one at least for the ones that like to go fast

YouTube - Amazing Sailing Videos of When It's "Fresh to Frightening"


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Again in Douarnenez a lot of sailors that fast sailing gather in all sots of crafts for the Grand Pix. Nice Images:

YouTube - Grand Prix Guyader 2011

Nice boats


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

PCP

A thanks for all of the videos you post here!!, Good stuff, it saves me the time spent searching youtube  

John


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I confess that I am an addict 

Have some more, this time showing how a small fast boat can be sailed with bad weather...I wish I was as good as this guy

YouTube - Francisco Lobato - Figaro 2010 - ROFF/Tempo-Team in action

YouTube - Francisco Lobato - Lorient-Nazaré - Full Power

YouTube - Francisco Lobato - Figaro 2011 - Ida França Jan


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Today I revisited this one:

YouTube - Rough Sailing

If you don't know this one have a look, it seems as impressive as the first time I saw it.

Never ceases to amaze me the resistance of modern race boats. They keep running in bad weather hitting waves with a force that it seems capable of tearing everything apart...and staying on one piece and also the physical resistance of those sailors that can sustain that huge beating, pushing against storms ..... even if we could see here some grim faces here


----------



## herezjohnny (Apr 29, 2011)

johnnyandjebus said:


> Great thread, I have some watching to do.
> 
> Several years ago a sailor by the name of Jeff Naffe sailed a Contessa 26 from England to Australia via the USA. He has 4-5 short videos about his trip. Below is one of them.
> 
> ...


I watched all of his videos a while back, very entertaining.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

herezjohnny said:


> I watched all of his videos a while back, very entertaining.


I watched him, too. After a few videos in, watching him became depressing. It seemed that he was always down and always harping the negative and all the bad things that were going on. I think I responded at one point asking him why he sailed if he so-hated it.

There are plenty of videos of other adventures on YouTube where the people had good times and you could tell that they genuinely enjoyed sailing. Even when videoing the bad stuff most would have a decent attitude about it.


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*commercially made*

If you're looking for a great old commercially made movie just full of sailing as well as a good story line see "Wake of the Red Witch" starring John Wayne. It's currently on Netflix.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

If you think the previous movies were shot in bad weather, look at this solo sailor near the Southern Ocean

YouTube - ‪Beluga Racer in Southern Ocean‬‏

YouTube - ‪Southern Ocean‬‏


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

To the wind surfers on this forum :

YouTube - ‪Windsurfer vs. Multi‬‏

I had to say that they are sometimes quite annoying. On the way out of the Gibraltar strait, near Tarifa, there is always a lot of wind and there are also always some very good wind-surfers around. I have passed there several times blowing hard (+30K) and it is pissing to have them around (they come to see the boat) while you try to reef and control the boat in an agitated water. I always expect to hear one of them say: "Do you need help" .

Normally with lot's of wind I do allright, making between 8 and 10k but those guys just make me look dead on the water, going in circles at well over 20K.

I guess you have to be pretty good to sail one of those things with winds over 30K and with lot's of waves. They jump from the top of one wave to another like it was easy. Awesome spectacle.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry, I cannot find the English original, but even in Spanish this is a great scene :

YouTube - ‪La mejor escena de barcos de la historia del Cine‬‏


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Three speedy ones for the Saturday

YouTube - ‪UK SKIFF ASSOCIATION EDIT‬‏

YouTube - ‪Zhik 2011 Moth Worlds- Highlights of the Week‬‏

YouTube - ‪Second Highlight Reel - Puma Moth Worlds Anarchy 2010‬‏


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

If you are not lucky enough to be sailing, at least watch some damn good sailing :

YouTube - ‪2010 Euro Cats Long Distance - Belgium‬‏


----------

